# conneaut creek report + hook question



## Pierre FFF (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi guys,

went fishing on Conneaut creek on Sunday for my first steelhead trial. Low and clear water, hooked 5 fishes , landed 0 

Now I understand why you were talking about steelhead fishing and not about steelhead catching and I want to go back as soon as possible. May some of you guys may help me with your recommendations for best hooks ?

Thanks


----------



## buckeyebrewer (Sep 4, 2008)

Depends what kinds of flies your tying. Daichi 1530 is a great nymph hook and good for sucker spawn patterns. For eggs and other nymphs try a TMC 2457.

I was out on the Connie on Friday and Sunday too. Fishing was really tough like you said. Hang in there, it gets better.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I was there Saturday...like others said, it was tough. My buddy and I got blanked, as well. We saw zero fish landed, but a couple on stringers so at least we got to see that fish do inhabit the creek. 

I'm curious, what fly/flies were you getting takes on? Eggs? Sucker spawn? Nymphs?


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

pierre your fish landing problem is probably related to hook setting / hook size and not hook type. Unless of course your hooks were breaking. In low clear water you have to use small flies not much you can do you will lose fish...and it really grinds my gears


----------



## Huron River Dan (Oct 19, 2007)

Be happy...You had fish on, so you know you were doing something right. For low and clear conditions as you described Ryo gave you very good advice. In those conditions you do two things, go smaller on your fly size; and go smaller or longer on your tippet. 

I don't know what happened that caused you to lose the fish, but get the fish on the reel and use the drag to help tire him out. Use your rod to work the fish also; forget about the classic Orvis pose with your rod, it does nothing to help beat the fish. When the fish jumps bow to him; lay your rod to either side to put a different angle of pressure on the fish so he is fighting the current as well as you.

Dan


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

I would try tying one or two sizes up with hooks that are wider gapped. the daichi 1150's are good for caddis, tie sparse "#14" flies on a #12 hook ect. other options are hooks like the dan baily's I think 750's? short shanks you can tie a #12 PT on a #10 hook, holds alot more meat.
personally I never use store bought nymphs for steel, they're to small and on to light of hooks.

another trick is to try a section of shock cord on the top of your leader with small nymphs, steelheader007 has a killer system for this that really brings your fish to hand ratio up.

oh yeah, dont try below 4x tippet, they are not line shy you just need good drifts, any lighter and you just loose flies


----------



## Pierre FFF (Sep 11, 2009)

Hey guys,

thank you very much for your advices, I will start to tye my nymphs on bigger / stronger hooks , I'm sure you're right.

I hooked fishes on H 14 nymphs ( very heavy with 2 tungstene beas to reach the bottom ), but I'm a stupid french guy who didn't have any idea about how powerfull was a steelhead. I had to fight in a very small and deep pool with trees everywhere so I couldn't use the drag because I had to prevent fishes to go into that mess. My tippet was 4 X and it worked well but 3 times, hooks were bended.

Curious about steelheader 007 killer system.


----------



## bephotographs (Aug 24, 2009)

all this conneaut talk makes me want to go there even more now where should i go all i know is its like 2 hour drive


----------

